#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  نداء عاجل إلى الأخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة

## أحمد ناصر

لقد أفلتم من الكمين الذى نصب لكم حينما تم الإعتداء على مصابى الثورة بالميدان لجركم إليه..وتداعيات ما حدث بعدها فى شارع محمد محمود وأمام مجلس الوزراء..
أرجو أن تنتبهوا جيدا أن هناك كمين آخر منصوب لكم الآن فى ميدان التحرير
عليكم إزالة منصتكم  وأن يكون تواجدكم داخل الميدان تواجد عادى ملتحم بالجماهير
وذائب فى هذا التجمع..
هناك محاولات للوقيعة بينكم وبين الثوار ..وهناك أطراف مندسة لديكم من الذكاء الشديد ما يمكنكم به معرفة لمصلحة من يتم إحداث الوقيعة بينكم وبين الثوار الحقيقيين..
أرجوكم ..أفلتوا من الكمين
كما أرجوكم منع صبحى صالح من إصدار تصريحات فى وسائل الإعلام
ومنع أى تصريحات من طرفكم  تصب فى مصلحة بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الجكم حتى إنتهاء الفترة  الإنتقالية  لأن تلك التصريحات تزيد من إلتهاب الموقف..
أثق فى أن لديكم قيادات لديها حسن تقدير المواقف ..فعليكم التحرك سريعا وإخماد هذه الفتنة
وإياكم أن تنجروا إلى مهزلة المعارك والمشاجرات مع يقينى بأنكم تستطيعون الدفاع عن أنفسكم سواء داخل الميدان أو خارجه..لكن لا تقعون من فضلكم فى هذا الكمين

----------


## ابن البلد

> لقد أفلتم من الكمين الذى نصب لكم حينما تم الإعتداء على مصابى الثورة بالميدان لجركم إليه..وتداعيات ما حدث بعدها فى شارع محمد محمود وأمام مجلس الوزراء..
> أرجو أن تنتبهوا جيدا أن هناك كمين آخر منصوب لكم الآن فى ميدان التحرير
> عليكم إزالة منصتكم  وأن يكون تواجدكم داخل الميدان تواجد عادى ملتحم بالجماهير
> وذائب فى هذا التجمع..
> هناك محاولات للوقيعة بينكم وبين الثوار ..وهناك أطراف مندسة لديكم من الذكاء الشديد ما يمكنكم به معرفة لمصلحة من يتم إحداث الوقيعة بينكم وبين الثوار الحقيقيين..
> أرجوكم ..أفلتوا من الكمين
> كما أرجوكم منع صبحى صالح من إصدار تصريحات فى وسائل الإعلام
> ومنع أى تصريحات من طرفكم  تصب فى مصلحة بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم حتى إنتهاء الفترة  الإنتقالية  لأن تلك التصريحات تزيد من إلتهاب الموقف..
> أثق فى أن لديكم قيادات لديها حسن تقدير المواقف ..فعليكم التحرك سريعا وإخماد هذه الفتنة
> وإياكم أن تنجروا إلى مهزلة المعارك والمشاجرات مع يقينى بأنكم تستطيعون الدفاع عن أنفسكم سواء داخل الميدان أو خارجه..لكن لا تقعون من فضلكم فى هذا الكمين


 :y:   :y:   :y:

----------


## amshendy

اخى احمد ناصر 

اخطا الخوان خطا قاتل كدت ان ادفع حياتى ثمنا له 
لقد اجرمو و لا يمكننى الان ان اشرح الموقف بالتفصيل لكن ما فعلوه كان قمة فى الخسة 

اؤكد  كدت اموت يوم الاربعاء ساعة اذان العصر  و اتمنى  ان شاء الله  ان اوضح ماحدث بالتفصيل غدا

----------


## .usama.

> لقد أفلتم من الكمين الذى نصب لكم حينما تم الإعتداء على مصابى الثورة بالميدان لجركم إليه..وتداعيات ما حدث بعدها فى شارع محمد محمود وأمام مجلس الوزراء..
> أرجو أن تنتبهوا جيدا أن هناك كمين آخر منصوب لكم الآن فى ميدان التحرير
> عليكم إزالة منصتكم  وأن يكون تواجدكم داخل الميدان تواجد عادى ملتحم بالجماهير
> وذائب فى هذا التجمع..
> هناك محاولات للوقيعة بينكم وبين الثوار ..وهناك أطراف مندسة لديكم من الذكاء الشديد ما يمكنكم به معرفة لمصلحة من يتم إحداث الوقيعة بينكم وبين الثوار الحقيقيين..
> أرجوكم ..أفلتوا من الكمين
> كما أرجوكم منع صبحى صالح من إصدار تصريحات فى وسائل الإعلام
> ومنع أى تصريحات من طرفكم  تصب فى مصلحة بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الجكم حتى إنتهاء الفترة  الإنتقالية  لأن تلك التصريحات تزيد من إلتهاب الموقف..
> أثق فى أن لديكم قيادات لديها حسن تقدير المواقف ..فعليكم التحرك سريعا وإخماد هذه الفتنة
> وإياكم أن تنجروا إلى مهزلة المعارك والمشاجرات مع يقينى بأنكم تستطيعون الدفاع عن أنفسكم سواء داخل الميدان أو خارجه..لكن لا تقعون من فضلكم فى هذا الكمين


السلام عليكم
ارى أن المجلس العسكري حتى الآن صدق في كل ما وعد به
ولو كان هناك محاكمات عسكرية فالجيش العسكري ليس بإله حتى يفعل الصحيح كل الصحيح وحتى ولو افترضنا سوء نية المجلس العسكري فلماذا اذعن المجلس العسكري للتظاهرات وافرج عن اكثر من 1400 سجين عسكري ؟ !! 
ارى أن هناك الكثير من الناس يغردون في صفوف الثروة وليس الثورة فالامر مرهون بكم التصعيد والتنكيل والنيل ليتم الظهور الإعلامي ومن ثم الحصول على المعونات والضمانات والامدادات النقدية الامريكية أو الاتحاد الاوروبي تحت مسميات المؤسسات المدنية وحقوق الانسان و.. و ... فالامر برمته متاجرة لكسب مزيد من المال ليس اكثر والله اعلم
أرى أن مصر تتجه للاسوء بل والاسود ايضا بسبب أن كل حزب بما لديه فرحون فهذا ابريلي وهذا اخونجي وهذا سلفي وهذا وفدي وهذا ليبرالي وهذا اشتراكي وهذا ناصري .. وضاع الحق وظهرت الفتنة ورُفعت الحكمة فلا يعرف المقتول لماذا قتل ولا يعرف القاتل لماذا قتل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
** إضافة بسيطة : 
انا لست اخواني حتى لا يصنفني البعض بأنني اتبع حزبا سياسيا معينا بل واختلف مع الاخوان سياسيا في امور عدة بل ويصل الامر إلى بعض النقاط الفكرية العقائدية 
لكن اعتقد أن الاخوان من حقهم فرض نوع من الديكتاتورية .. ألا وهي ديكتاتورية الأغليبة شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى فالأنسان لن يستطيع ان يرضي جميع من حول وعليه يجب أن تتقدم كل الاحزاب الاسلامية الاخوانية منها والسلفية نحو ما فيه الصلاح والفلاح فهم يمثلون الاغلبية ويجب ان يطبقوا ما يسمى بديكتاتورية الاغلبية 
والسلام ختام

----------


## جمال النجار

استاذى  الفاضل احمد ناصر 
اشكرك على حسن نيتك الكبير والذى اتمنى ان تكون محقا فيه لمصلحه مصر
ولكن
اتذكر فى رحابك انتخابات 2005 عندما قام الاخوان بعقد صفقه مع نظام مبارك تسمح لهم بدخول مجلس الشعب مقابل ان يمثلوا دور المعارضه فى مسرحيه الديموقراطيه التى كان النظام يقوم بتاليفها واخراجها وتمثيلها واحتاج الاخوان ليوقموا بدورس الكومبارس فيها 
وقام االخوان بنفى تلك الصفقه وقتها
ولكن مع مرور الايام اعلنوا انهم فعلا عقدوا تلك الصفقه 
وهو ما يعنى الاقرار بانهم كاذبون عندما نفوها فى البدايه
اليوم ارى بشائر صفقه اخرى عقدها الاخوان مع المجلس العسكرى
قاموا بمقتضاها بانشاء حزب على اسا دينى مخالفه للقانون وتغاضى المجلس عن ذلك وحصلوا على الاغلبيه فى البرلمان عندما حولوا انتخابات سياسيه الى معركه بين بتوع ربنا والكفرة ( هكذا كانت حقيقه الصورة )
الصفقه اليوم وصول الاخوان للسلطه عبر مجلس الشعب مقابل خروج آمن لطنطاوى وعصابته وضمان بعدم الملاحقه على جرائمهم
استاذى الفاضل
صبحى صالح الذى تحذر منه احد قيادات الاخوان
وجماعه الاخوان تسير على مبدا السمع والطاعه فلا يستطيع صبحى صالح ان ينطق بحرف عبر وسائل الاعلام الا باوامر مكتب الارشاد
اتمنى ان يكون هناك بين شباب الاخوان من يفطن الى حقيقه صفقه قيادات الاخوان مع المجلس العسكرى
وان يرفض هؤلاء الشباب القيام بدور امن مركزى جماعه الاخوان والمجلس العسكرى
اراهن على شباب الاخوان لانه لا يوجد لدى اى ذره ثقه فى قيادات الجماعه 
حمى الله مصر
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى
جمال النجار

----------


## الصعيدي

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ أحمد
الحقيقة أنا كنت متوقع حدوث شيء قبل انتخابات الشورى .. زي كل مرحلة انتخابات وافتعال أحداث تؤدي لتشويه صورة الإخوان .. بعد أن أفلست بعض التيارات واتضح لها إن مالهاش رصيد في الشارع .. ما بقاش قدامها غير افتعال المشاجرات وتشويه الناجحين .. دي حاجة متوقعة ومنتظرة .. وانا شفت يوم الأربعاء محاولة فاشلة منة هذا النوع والحمد لله تم احتواءها .. بفضل الله الإخوان استوعبوا اللي حضرتك قلته .. وتم الاتفاق على عدم الرد على الاعتداءات بأي شكل عشان ما يبقاش المنظر صراع بين الثوار ..مع إن العيال دول شوية بلطجية ولا يمتوا بصلة إلى الثوار .. ولكن على أي حال إعلام الفلول بيصور الوضع غير كده .. هنصبر إن شاء الله وربنا يعدي المرحلة على خير

أطيب تحياتي أخي الحبيب  ::

----------


## amshendy

اخى احمد 
بالرغم من حالتى الصحية الا انى سالخص ما حدث فى بضع كلمات 
يوم الاربعاء ذهبنا  لميدان الجيزة و شاركنا فى المظاهرة التى راها الجميع و اثناء دخولنا للميدان و جدنا سيارات تركن بعرض الكوبرى و على كوبرى قصر النيل و التى جعلت  دخول المظاهرة بالعشرات فقط و من يدخل للميدان يدخل الى مفرمة امام منصة الاخوان و التى دخلتها لسوء الحظ فبرغم من ان اعدادهم كانت متواضعة بالنسبة لعدد المتظاهرين الا انهم احتلو مساحات لحماية المنصة و حماية البنات و عن نفسى رايت 5 بنات يحيط بهم عدد كبير من الاخوان فى مساحة ضخمة مما عرقل دخول المسيرات 

عن نفسى 
مطلوب رسم قلب بمجهود 
موجات فوق صوتية على شرايين الرقبة 
موجات فوق صوتية على القلب
الان الضغط 90 على 60 
الحمد لله انى نجوت من المفرمة البشرية و انا غير اسف عما حدث لهم بالامس  
اعتذر عن ابداء الراى فيما يحدث فقريبا ان شاء الله نزيح المجلس العسكرى و سيدرك عملاؤه انهم لا طاقة لاحد بهذا الشعب

----------


## ابن البلد

يا جماعة عملاء أزاي
لما الاغلبيه أختارت الاخوان 
يعني الأغلبيه عملاء ؟

أيه الكلام ده ياعم شندي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى احمد ناصر 
> 
> اخطا الخوان خطا قاتل كدت ان ادفع حياتى ثمنا له 
> لقد اجرمو و لا يمكننى الان ان اشرح الموقف بالتفصيل لكن ما فعلوه كان قمة فى الخسة 
> 
> اؤكد  كدت اموت يوم الاربعاء ساعة اذان العصر  و اتمنى  ان شاء الله  ان اوضح ماحدث بالتفصيل غدا





> اخى احمد 
> بالرغم من حالتى الصحية الا انى سالخص ما حدث فى بضع كلمات 
> يوم الاربعاء ذهبنا  لميدان الجيزة و شاركنا فى المظاهرة التى راها الجميع و اثناء دخولنا للميدان و جدنا سيارات تركن بعرض الكوبرى و على كوبرى قصر النيل و التى جعلت  دخول المظاهرة بالعشرات فقط و من يدخل للميدان يدخل الى مفرمة امام منصة الاخوان و التى دخلتها لسوء الحظ فبرغم من ان اعدادهم كانت متواضعة بالنسبة لعدد المتظاهرين الا انهم احتلو مساحات لحماية المنصة و حماية البنات و عن نفسى رايت 5 بنات يحيط بهم عدد كبير من الاخوان فى مساحة ضخمة مما عرقل دخول المسيرات 
> 
> عن نفسى 
> مطلوب رسم قلب بمجهود 
> موجات فوق صوتية على شرايين الرقبة 
> موجات فوق صوتية على القلب
> الان الضغط 90 على 60 
> ...


1000 سلامة عليك يا أبوحميد
حمدا لله على سلامتك وسلمك الله من كل سوء
بص..ما ترهقش نفسك..خد وقت كافى للإستراحة والإستشفاء
وبعدين إحكيلى لى الحكاية بشيء من التفصيل لإنى مش قادر أفهم إنت قصدك إيه بالضبط وإيه الخطأ الذى حدث من منصة الإخوان
وإيه علاقتهم بالسيارات المصفوفة بالعرض وإيه هى المفرمة 
أنا ما فهمتش قوى
لكن على العموم المهم إنك بخير
خد وقتك وأنا فى إنتظارك
 :f:

----------


## .usama.

> اخى احمد 
> بالرغم من حالتى الصحية الا انى سالخص ما حدث فى بضع كلمات 
> يوم الاربعاء ذهبنا  لميدان الجيزة و شاركنا فى المظاهرة التى راها الجميع و اثناء دخولنا للميدان و جدنا سيارات تركن بعرض الكوبرى و على كوبرى قصر النيل و التى جعلت  دخول المظاهرة بالعشرات فقط و من يدخل للميدان يدخل الى مفرمة امام منصة الاخوان و التى دخلتها لسوء الحظ فبرغم من ان اعدادهم كانت متواضعة بالنسبة لعدد المتظاهرين الا انهم احتلو مساحات لحماية المنصة و حماية البنات و عن نفسى رايت 5 بنات يحيط بهم عدد كبير من الاخوان فى مساحة ضخمة مما عرقل دخول المسيرات 
> 
> عن نفسى 
> مطلوب رسم قلب بمجهود 
> موجات فوق صوتية على شرايين الرقبة 
> موجات فوق صوتية على القلب
> الان الضغط 90 على 60 
> ...



سلام عليكم
في البدايه الف مليون سلامة عليك ويا رب بإذن الله يشفيك ويشفي جميع المسلمين ولا احد يرضى بأذى لأي مسلم 

انا بس عاوز استفسر عن شيء بسيط 
سيادتك قلت : 



> اعتذر عن ابداء الراى فيما يحدث فقريبا ان شاء الله نزيح المجلس العسكرى و سيدرك عملاؤه انهم لا طاقة لاحد بهذا الشعب


طيب حدث الناس بما تعقل يا عزيزي
عملاء المجلس العسكري ؟ ! 
وهل المجلس العسكري هذا لا يمثل لولاءات وقيادات الجيش المصري ؟ ! 
ما الفرق بين الجيش المصري والجيش السوري وما يحدث في سوريا يا عزيزي وما سبق وحدث في ليبيا وما حدث في اليمن ايضا وفي بلدان عربيه كثيرة بل وإسلامية ايضا ؟ ! 
المجلس العسكري وضع خطة مستقبلية تبدأ بانتخابات مجلس الشعب وانعقاد اول جلسه لمجلس الشعب ثم مجلس الشورى ثم انتخابات الرئاسة .. وحتى الآن ما وعد به تحقق بالفعل 
المجلس العسكري وعد بمحاكمة مبارك واعوانه وها هم نراهم جميعا خلف القضبان ينالون العدالة وتم اذاعتها تلفزيونيا 

ماذا تقصد بعملاء المجلس العسكري ؟ ! 
هل قيادات ولواءات المجلس العسكري خونه من الاساس حتى يكون لهم عملاء ؟ ! 

نرجو دلائل وبراهين على كل كلمة تتلفوه بها .. لا اريد كلام مرسل لا اريد كلام ثورجي لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع 
نريد كلمات مقرونة بحقائق ملموسه نراها جميعا على ارض الواقع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بك أ.أسامة



> ارى أن المجلس العسكري حتى الآن صدق في كل ما وعد به
> ولو كان هناك محاكمات عسكرية فالجيش العسكري ليس بإله حتى يفعل الصحيح كل الصحيح وحتى ولو افترضنا سوء نية المجلس العسكري فلماذا اذعن المجلس العسكري للتظاهرات وافرج عن اكثر من 1400 سجين عسكري ؟ !!


ولماذا إعتقلهم؟



> ارى أن هناك الكثير من الناس يغردون في صفوف الثروة وليس الثورة فالامر مرهون بكم التصعيد والتنكيل والنيل ليتم الظهور الإعلامي ومن ثم الحصول على المعونات والضمانات والامدادات النقدية الامريكية أو الاتحاد الاوروبي تحت مسميات المؤسسات المدنية وحقوق الانسان و.. و ... فالامر برمته متاجرة لكسب مزيد من المال ليس اكثر والله اعلم


الأمر برمته معناها تعميم ذلك على كل من ينتقد المجلس العسكرى ويطالب برحيله الفورى عن سدة الحكم ..وينادى بالقصاص لكل من قتل أو أصيب أوتم إنتهاك حريته..فهذا التعميم يحتاج إلى مراجعة أخى أسامة لأن الله أعلم بالضمائر



> أرى أن مصر تتجه للاسوء بل والاسود ايضا بسبب أن كل حزب بما لديه فرحون فهذا ابريلي وهذا اخونجي وهذا سلفي وهذا وفدي وهذا ليبرالي وهذا اشتراكي وهذا ناصري .. وضاع الحق وظهرت الفتنة ورُفعت الحكمة فلا يعرف المقتول لماذا قتل ولا يعرف القاتل لماذا قتل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


وأين شعب مصر الغير منتمى لأية تيارات سياسية فى هذه المعادلة؟
إنهم السواد الأعظم وهم الذين قاموا بالثورة يوم 25 يناير 2011
وأكدوا على تلك المطالب فى 25 يناير 2012



> ** إضافة بسيطة : 
> انا لست اخواني حتى لا يصنفني البعض بأنني اتبع حزبا سياسيا معينا بل واختلف مع الاخوان سياسيا في امور عدة بل ويصل الامر إلى بعض النقاط الفكرية العقائدية 
> لكن اعتقد أن الاخوان من حقهم فرض نوع من الديكتاتورية .. ألا وهي ديكتاتورية الأغليبة شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى فالأنسان لن يستطيع ان يرضي جميع من حول وعليه يجب أن تتقدم كل الاحزاب الاسلامية الاخوانية منها والسلفية نحو ما فيه الصلاح والفلاح فهم يمثلون الاغلبية ويجب ان يطبقوا ما يسمى بديكتاتورية الاغلبية


سياسة الأمر الواقع بشاء من شاء وأبى من أبى لن تجدى نفعا أخى أسامة
الواقع الآن يقول ذلك
من سيكتسب تعاطف الناس بالإنحياز إلى مطالبهم هو الذى سيضمن إلتفاف الشعب حوله..
وأعتقد أن حزب الحرية والعدالة بصفة خاصة والبرلمان بصفة عامة سيستطيعون بالفعل أن يقوموا بالتوافق فيما بينهم والقيام بخطوات تهدأ الموقف وتحوز على رضاء الناس



> والسلام ختام


سلمك الله من كل سوء
 :f:

----------


## .usama.

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا بك أ.أسامة
> 
> ولماذا إعتقلهم؟
> 
> الأمر برمته معناها تعميم ذلك على كل من ينتقد المجلس العسكرى ويطالب برحيله الفورى عن سدة الحكم ..وينادى بالقصاص لكل من قتل أو أصيب أوتم إنتهاك حريته..فهذا التعميم يحتاج إلى مراجعة أخى أسامة لأن الله أعلم بالضمائر
> 
> وأين شعب مصر الغير منتمى لأية تيارات سياسية فى هذه المعادلة؟
> إنهم السواد الأعظم وهم الذين قاموا بالثورة يوم 25 يناير 2011
> ...


السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم احمد ناصر
شكرا على تعقيبك 
اخي الكريم لا اريد ان ادور في حلقة دائرية مفرغة 
انت قلت " لماذا اعتقلهم " 
المجلس العسكري ليس بإله يا عزيزي وله ما له وعليه ما عليه، ولو حدثت بعض الامور الإجرامية من منتسبي الجيش فيجب أن ينالوا عقابهم ولكن يجب ايضا ان ننظر على سبيل المثال لماذا قام هذا الشخص المنتسب للجيش بسحل هذه المرأة وضرب غيرها والتعدي عليهم ؟ ! رأينا الكثير والكثير من الفيديوهات من تعديات على ممتلكات الدولة بل سب وقذف بابشع الالفاظ ومن نساء لمنتسبي الجيش ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ؟ !! 
ما اريد قوله بأن هناك فتن تحاك والفتنة اشد من القتل لأنه عندما تحدث الفتنة لا يعرف من القاتل ولا يُعرف لماذا قتل المقتول بل ولا يعرف القاتل لماذا قتل يا اخي الكريم هدانا الله واياكم 
فلما مات الشيخ الازهري في احداث مجلس الوزراء .. لماذا قُتل ؟ بأي ذنب ؟ لا ذنب له .. ولماذا قتله القاتل ؟ !! فهو يقتل بدون أن يعلم من المقتول .. اعتداء واعتداء عكسي .. هذا ثائر يتظاهر .. وهذا عسكري يدافع عن ممتلكات عامة.
لا اريد ان ادخل في دوائر مفرغة، من باب اعطاء مثال فقط لا غير، يجب أن نهدأ ونحتكم إلى العقل واعطاء الوقت والمجال لمن  اختارهم الشعب ليمثلوهم في البرلمان ثم يأتي وقت الحساب بعد ان تنتهي دورة هذا المجلس لنقيم ونختار هل نجحوا ام فشلوا فإن نجحوا فسيختارهم الناس مره اخرى وإن فشلوا فسيذهبوا إلى غير رجعه .. وهكذا
وحضرتك بما انك تهاجم المجلس العكسري فهل تعتبر المجلس العسكري له عملاء ؟ فإن كان له عملاء فهم بالأحرى خونة ؟ ! 
هل هذا يعقل ؟ ! 
كل ما اريده أن ادعوا الناس للتهدئة أن يهدئ المظلوم حتى يرى الظالم يحاكم ويحاسب 
أن يهدئ الناس كافة حتى نعمل ونجتهد ونكد ونكدح لننتج ونرى ازدهارا اقتصاديا ومن ثم سياسيا ومن ثم عسكريا وهكذا 

لي أن استفسر منك على شيء فعندما يمرض المريض وتتداعى صحته ويمكث في فراش المرض لسنوات ثم سنوات فما بالك بمريض مكث على فراش المرض اكثر من 60 سنه تتداعى صحته يوما بعد يوم للاسوء، وحينها جاء الفرج من الله عز وجل وحدثت المعجزة الإلهية وشُفي المريض بإذن الله فهل من العقل أن بعد ان كان طريح الفراش لاكثر من 60 عاما ان يذهب ليباشر اعماله ويركض ويجري ويذهب هنا وهناك ؟ ! 
هناك فترة نقاهة .. فترات للعلاج الطبيعي .. فترات للتأكد من أنه سليم معافى .. فترات حتى لوضع برنامج غذائي له حتى يكتمل شفاءه ويستطيع أن يستكمل حياته الطبيعيه.
أين الحكمة يا اخي الكريم ؟ ! لا يمكن لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال بل من عاشر المستحيلات ان تقوم الدولة لتصحح كل شيء كل شيء بين ليلة وضحاها ؟ في غضون سنة أو سنتين 
لا يمكن .. يجب أن نحكم العقل لا أن نحكم الأهواء .. يجب أن نستمع إلى عقلاء الأمة وعلماءها 
وعذرا للإطاله
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> استاذى  الفاضل احمد ناصر 
> اشكرك على حسن نيتك الكبير والذى اتمنى ان تكون محقا فيه لمصلحه مصر


 مرحبا بك أستاذنا الفاضل جمال النجار
العفو
فمقامى من حضرتك مقام التلميذ من الأستاذ 



> ولكن
> اتذكر فى رحابك انتخابات 2005 عندما قام الاخوان بعقد صفقه مع نظام مبارك تسمح لهم بدخول مجلس الشعب مقابل ان يمثلوا دور المعارضه فى مسرحيه الديموقراطيه التى كان النظام يقوم بتاليفها واخراجها وتمثيلها واحتاج الاخوان ليوقموا بدورس الكومبارس فيها
> وقام االإخوان بنفى تلك الصفقه وقتها
> ولكن مع مرور الايام اعلنوا انهم فعلا عقدوا تلك الصفقه
> وهو ما يعنى الاقرار بانهم كاذبون عندما نفوها فى البدايه


حقيقة يا أستاذ جمال لم أسمع أبدا عن الإخوان إعترافهم بأية صفقات..كل ما أعرفه هو نفى تلك الصفقات بشدة.وآخر ما سمعته من نفى لصفقة برلمان 2005 كان أول أمس على قناة مصر 25
الخاصة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين



> اليوم ارى بشائر صفقه اخرى عقدها الاخوان مع المجلس العسكرى
> قاموا بمقتضاها بانشاء حزب على اساس دينى مخالفه للقانون وتغاضى المجلس عن ذلك وحصلوا على الاغلبيه فى البرلمان عندما حولوا انتخابات سياسيه الى معركه بين بتوع ربنا والكفرة ( هكذا كانت حقيقه الصورة )
> الصفقه اليوم وصول الاخوان للسلطه عبر مجلس الشعب مقابل خروج آمن لطنطاوى وعصابته وضمان بعدم الملاحقه على جرائمهم


فلماذا رفض الإخوان إذا وبكل شدة التوقيع على وثيقة على السلمى ونظموا ما سمى بجمعة قندهار الثانية إحتجاجا على تلك الوثيقة التى تعطى إمتيازات كبرى للمجلس العسكرى؟
ورغم أن إقناع الناس بالتصويت على الإستفتاء بنعم على أساس الجنة والنار قد نسب لتيارات دينية أخرى غير الإخوان
إلا أن ذلك لا يمنع أيضا من لوم التيارات السياسية الأخرى التى كانت تتبنى وجهة النظر الأخرى..فلو كان لهم تواجد فعال وتأثير حقيقى على الشارع كانوا وقتها سيستطيعون إقناع الأغلبية بوجهة نظرهم..ورغم تكشف تلك الحقيقة لهم فى الإستفتاء على تعديل المواد الدستورية..إلأ إنهم لم يستوعبوا هذا الدرس ولم يعملوا من أجله فى إنتخابات البرلمان رغم وجود فارق زمنى معقول بين الإستفتاء والإنتخابات..



> صبحى صالح الذى تحذر منه احد قيادات الاخوان
> وجماعه الاخوان تسير على مبدا السمع والطاعه فلا يستطيع صبحى صالح ان ينطق بحرف عبر وسائل الاعلام الا باوامر مكتب الارشاد
> اتمنى ان يكون هناك بين شباب الاخوان من يفطن الى حقيقه صفقه قيادات الاخوان مع المجلس العسكرى
> وان يرفض هؤلاء الشباب القيام بدور امن مركزى جماعه الاخوان والمجلس العسكرى
> اراهن على شباب الاخوان لانه لا يوجد لدى اى ذره ثقه فى قيادات الجماعه
> حمى الله مصر
> مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى
> جمال النجار


أستاذى الفاضل
أنا لم أحذر من صبحى صالح كشخص..لكن لأن له سابقة فى التصريحات التى تحدث بلبلة ولأننى سمعته يتحدث عن رغبته فى بقاء المجلس فى وقت إشتعال الأزمة فى التحرير 
فوجهت ندائى أن يمنعوه من الإدلاء بتصريحات قد تسكب الزيت على النار ..
أشاطر حضرتك فى تفاؤلى بشباب الإخوان..وعموما ما تم بثه فى قناة مصر 25 التابعة للإخوان بالأمس وضحت أنهم فطنوا لذلك الكمين
وأنهم لن يقوموا بلعب دور الأمن نيابة عن الشرطة أو الجيش
حمى الله مصر
وأشكر حضرتك جزيل الشكر على وجهة نظرك التى أحترمها
كما أحترم حضرتك وأكن لك كل مودة وتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## أمين كامل

عزيزى الأستاذ أحمد ناصر ... 
يمنك بقليل من التسامح معى أن تدعنى أتمنى .. وأتمنى أن يكون ولاء الإخوان لمصر أولا وثانيا وبعد ذلك بكثير يكون الولاء للجماعة .. وإن غدا لناظره قريب ....  !! و.. وو ....
مصر نادتنا فلبينا نداها ... وتسابقنا خطوطا فى هواها ...

ولك عزيز تحياتى

----------


## أمين كامل

> عزيزى الأستاذ أحمد ناصر ... 
> يمنك بقليل من التسامح معى أن تدعنى أتمنى .. وأتمنى أن يكون ولاء الإخوان لمصر أولا وثانيا وبعد ذلك بكثير يكون الولاء للجماعة .. وإن غدا لناظره قريب ....  !! و.. وو ....
> مصر نادتنا فلبينا نداها ... وتسابقنا خطوطا فى هواها ...
> 
> ولك عزيز تحياتى


عزيزى الأستاذ أحمد ناصر ... 
يمكنك بقليل من التسامح معى أن تدعنى أتمنى .. وأتمنى أن يكون ولاء الإخوان لمصر أولا وثانيا وبعد ذلك بكثير يكون الولاء للجماعة .. وإن غدا لناظره قريب .... !! و.. وو ....
 مصر نادتنا فلبينا نداها ... وتسابقنا خطوطا فى هواها ...

ولك عزيز تحياتى

----------


## أمين كامل

فى بداية  تعليقى السابق ورد " يمنك بقليل من التسامح معى " " ... والصحيح هو " يمكنك بقليل من التسامح معى...
وشكرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ أحمد
> الحقيقة أنا كنت متوقع حدوث شيء قبل انتخابات الشورى .. زي كل مرحلة انتخابات وافتعال أحداث تؤدي لتشويه صورة الإخوان .. بعد أن أفلست بعض التيارات واتضح لها إن مالهاش رصيد في الشارع .. ما بقاش قدامها غير افتعال المشاجرات وتشويه الناجحين .. دي حاجة متوقعة ومنتظرة .. وانا شفت يوم الأربعاء محاولة فاشلة منة هذا النوع والحمد لله تم احتواءها .. بفضل الله الإخوان استوعبوا اللي حضرتك قلته .. وتم الاتفاق على عدم الرد على الاعتداءات بأي شكل عشان ما يبقاش المنظر صراع بين الثوار ..مع إن العيال دول شوية بلطجية ولا يمتوا بصلة إلى الثوار .. ولكن على أي حال إعلام الفلول بيصور الوضع غير كده .. هنصبر إن شاء الله وربنا يعدي المرحلة على خير
> 
> أطيب تحياتي أخي الحبيب


أهلا بحبيبى وصديقى محمد عبدالسلام
أعتقد يا محمد أن الموضوع أكبر قليلا من مجرد تيارات فشلت فى الإنتخابات فأرادت تشويه صورة حزب الحرية والعدالة
فهناك إحتقان عند الكثير من الشباب ضد الإخوان ربما تكون قد رصدت جانبا منه على شبكة الإنترنت
وكان على الإخوان تقدير ذلك والعمل على تبديده 
كما يجب عليهم من الآن صاعدا أن يكونوا هم الأسبق بخطوة
بمعنى إبطال الأزمات قبل حدوثها لا إنتظارها لتحدث ثم محاولة حلها
نعيش أيام عصيبة أرجو من الله أن تمر على خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ الكريم احمد ناصر
> شكرا على تعقيبك


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الكريم أسامة
وأشكرك بدورى على إثراء المناقشة



> اخي الكريم لا اريد ان ادور في حلقة دائرية مفرغة


صدقنى أنا أحوج منك إلى ذلك



> المجلس العسكري ليس بإله يا عزيزي وله ما له وعليه ما عليه، ولو حدثت بعض الامور الإجرامية من منتسبي الجيش فيجب أن ينالوا عقابهم ولكن يجب ايضا ان ننظر على سبيل المثال لماذا قام هذا الشخص المنتسب للجيش بسحل هذه المرأة وضرب غيرها والتعدي عليهم ؟ ! رأينا الكثير والكثير من الفيديوهات من تعديات على ممتلكات الدولة بل سب وقذف بابشع الالفاظ ومن نساء لمنتسبي الجيش ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ؟ !!


أخى..نعلم أن المجلس العسكرى ليس بإله..ولم نطلب منه أن يكون معصوم من الخطأ..
لكن هناك فارق بين الخطأ والجريمة
وهناك جرائم أرتكبت فى الفترة الإنتقالية المجلس العسكرى مسئول عنها مسئولية مباشرة
وأى محاولات لتبرير تلك التجاوزات وإختزالها فى صورة أنها أخطاء فردية لجنود تم إستفزازهم تكون محاولات غير مقبولة
فلا يمكن قبول الدهس والقتل والسحل والضرب والتعذيب والإعتقال القسرى
أنا كنت فى يوم من الأيام جندى فى الجيش المصرى
وأعرف تمام المعرفة مدى إنضباط العسكرية وأن التجاوزات والتصرفات الفردية لا محل لها من الإعراب فى الحياة العسكرية



> ما اريد قوله بأن هناك فتن تحاك والفتنة اشد من القتل لأنه عندما تحدث الفتنة لا يعرف من القاتل ولا يُعرف لماذا قتل المقتول بل ولا يعرف القاتل لماذا قتل يا اخي الكريم هدانا الله واياكم
> فلما مات الشيخ الازهري في احداث مجلس الوزراء .. لماذا قُتل ؟ بأي ذنب ؟ لا ذنب له .. ولماذا قتله القاتل ؟ !! فهو يقتل بدون أن يعلم من المقتول .. اعتداء واعتداء عكسي .. هذا ثائر يتظاهر .. وهذا عسكري يدافع عن ممتلكات عامة.


 يا أخى الخلوق..القاتل يعلم لماذا قتل والمقتول يعلم لماذا تم قتله
هناك من يموت فى سبيل تحقيق العدل وهناك من يقتل فى سبيل الدفاع عن الظلم
أما ربط ذلك بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى يدور حول علامات الساعة فلا يصح إلباسه على الأحداث الراهنة
كلنا نعلم أن المؤامرات دائما تحاك ضد مصر
لكن المهم هو ماذا نريد نحن لا ما يريده أعدائنا وأذنابهم لنا



> لا اريد ان ادخل في دوائر مفرغة، من باب اعطاء مثال فقط لا غير، يجب أن نهدأ ونحتكم إلى العقل واعطاء الوقت والمجال لمن اختارهم الشعب ليمثلوهم في البرلمان ثم يأتي وقت الحساب بعد ان تنتهي دورة هذا المجلس لنقيم ونختار هل نجحوا ام فشلوا فإن نجحوا فسيختارهم الناس مره اخرى وإن فشلوا فسيذهبوا إلى غير رجعه .. وهكذا
> وحضرتك بما انك تهاجم المجلس العكسري فهل تعتبر المجلس العسكري له عملاء ؟ فإن كان له عملاء فهم بالأحرى خونة ؟ !
> هل هذا يعقل ؟ !
> كل ما اريده أن ادعوا الناس للتهدئة أن يهدئ المظلوم حتى يرى الظالم يحاكم ويحاسب
> أن يهدئ الناس كافة حتى نعمل ونجتهد ونكد ونكدح لننتج ونرى ازدهارا اقتصاديا ومن ثم سياسيا ومن ثم عسكريا وهكذا


أخى..أنا أعطيت صوتى لحزب الحرية والعدالة فى القوائم وفى الفردى
رغم أنى غير منتمى للإخوان ولن أفعل
وأريد مثلك أن تهدأ الأمور لكن أريدها أن تهدأ لا أن تستكين
ورغم أننى لم أقول بأن المجلس العسكرى له عملاء كما نسبت ذلك لى
إلا أننى أتهم بالفعل المجلس لعسكرى وأهاجمه وأطالب بتقديم المسئولين منه عن جرائم الفترة الإنتقالية إلى المحاكمة
وأن تعطيل الإنتاج والإقتصاد ليس بسبب المظاهرات بل بسبب ما تقوم المظاهرات من أجله والذى إن تحقق فستختفى المظاهرات وستهدأ الأوضاع تلقائيا



> لي أن استفسر منك على شيء فعندما يمرض المريض وتتداعى صحته ويمكث في فراش المرض لسنوات ثم سنوات فما بالك بمريض مكث على فراش المرض اكثر من 60 سنه تتداعى صحته يوما بعد يوم للاسوء، وحينها جاء الفرج من الله عز وجل وحدثت المعجزة الإلهية وشُفي المريض بإذن الله فهل من العقل أن بعد ان كان طريح الفراش لاكثر من 60 عاما ان يذهب ليباشر اعماله ويركض ويجري ويذهب هنا وهناك ؟ !
> هناك فترة نقاهة .. فترات للعلاج الطبيعي .. فترات للتأكد من أنه سليم معافى .. فترات حتى لوضع برنامج غذائي له حتى يكتمل شفاءه ويستطيع أن يستكمل حياته الطبيعيه.
> أين الحكمة يا اخي الكريم ؟ ! لا يمكن لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال بل من عاشر المستحيلات ان تقوم الدولة لتصحح كل شيء كل شيء بين ليلة وضحاها ؟ في غضون سنة أو سنتين
> لا يمكن .. يجب أن نحكم العقل لا أن نحكم الأهواء .. يجب أن نستمع إلى عقلاء الأمة وعلماءها
> وعذرا للإطاله
> والسلام عليكم


هذا كلام منطقى ومثل جميل
ولن تقوم الدولة لتصحح كل شيء بين ليلة وضحاها
وكذلك لا يجب علينا أن نغمض جفوننا لحظة واحدة إلا ونحن ندفع مصر للنهضة والإستقلال عن أى تبعية
الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أخى الفاضل ينشدها فى كل وقت ويبحث عنها فى كل مكان
الحق أبلج أخى الكريم



> وعذرا للإطاله
> والسلام عليكم


أنت دائما على الرحب والسعة
أجدد شكرى لك على مشاركاتك التى يفوح منها رائحة الوطنية وحب مصر
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عزيزى الأستاذ أحمد ناصر ... 
> يمكنك بقليل من التسامح معى أن تدعنى أتمنى .. وأتمنى أن يكون ولاء الإخوان لمصر أولا وثانيا وبعد ذلك بكثير يكون الولاء للجماعة .. وإن غدا لناظره قريب ....  !! و.. وو ....
> مصر نادتنا فلبينا نداها ... وتسابقنا خطوطا فى هواها ...
> 
> ولك عزيز تحياتى


 وأنا أرجو ذلك مثلك أخى الكريم أ.أمين
عن نفسى أرى أنهم وطنيون
ولذلك منحتهم ثقتى فى الإنتخابات البرلمانية
لكن سأظل متابعا ومراقبا لأداءهم
فإن أحسنوا شكرناهم وإن تقاعسوا قومناهم
أشكرك كثرا على مشاركتك
 :f2:

----------


## amshendy

الاخوة الاحباب 
اتعجب كثيرا من نظرة البعض على ان الاخوان و السلفيين فقط هم من نجحو و ان الباقى هم مجموعة من الفاشلين 
و اود هنا بعيدا عن الاصوات العالية و الميكروفونات و الهورنات التى لم استطع ان اعدها فى ميدان التحرير بالرغم ان عددهم لا يتجاوز باى حال الخمسة الاف كانو فقط يحمون المنصة و يمنعون الناس من المرور ليصلو الى الجهة الاخرى من الميدان ان اوضح :
العناصر الاساسية للثورة المصرية هى حركة 6 ابريل و حركة كفاية و حركة التغيير و العديد من المستقلين زى حالاتى و لم اكن اسمع يوما ان الاخوان كانو يتحركون مثل تلك التحركات بل ان بعض القيادات  عارضها ورفضها من الاساس و ان شباب الاخوان ضغطو على قياداتهم و نزلو وكان لهم بعد نظر اكثر من القيادات 
من يستمر فى الثورة للان هم نفس الاشخاص و نفس الحركات 
و المفاجاة هنا ان تلك الحركات رفضت ان تصبح منظمات او احزاب سياسية و انها تصر ان تستمر فى دورها الكاشف  للفساد و المدافع عن الوطن 
فاى فشل فشلناه و اى حسد نحسده للجماعات الاسلامية 
الاخطر اننا نقول لهم استلمو الرئاسة لفترة انتقالية الا ان النشوة تصور لهم ان الباقى هم مجموعة من الحاقدين 
حاقدين ليه اذا كنا بنقول لهم استلمو الرئاسة 
الانتخابات لا اتصور يوما ان اترشح لاى منصب انتخابى و اذكر هنا الدكتور غنيم الذى يرفض بشدة الترشح لمنصب او غيرة 
المصيبة انهم اساءو للرجل ابلغ اساءة مما دفعه للخطا و هنا الجميع يمسك فى خطؤه و يترك ما قالوه و مافعلوه 
اخوتى الدكتور غنيم زيي راجل مستور و هو من كان المسئول عن مركز الكلى و كان يمكنه ان يصبح مليونيرا بالقانون الا ان الاخوان اساءو لسمعته و اتهموه باتهامات لم يتهموها لنظام مبارك بانه اغتنى من منصبه  و هو الذى لم يستطع المساعدة فى الحملة الانتخابية 
ثم نعود و نقول اخلاق الاخوان
 على فكرة لى اصدقاء كثيرين جدا من الاخوان و كلهم تقريبا فى العقد الثالث او الرابع من العمر و هى الفئة العمرية الناقمة على تصرفات القادة و لا تلزم نفسها باوامر المرشد على عكس العشرينات فهم يلتزمون حرفيا باوامر المرشد
ياجماعة لا نريد مناصب نحن للفساد ايا كان بالمرصاد

----------


## amshendy

الفرق بين الثوار و بين ابناء المرشد

الثوار كان بيتم اعتقالهم عشان خالد سعيد و سيد بلال و مريم فكري و اللي زيهم ... ابناء المرشد كان بيتم اعتقالهم عشان كانوا بينازعوا مبارك و عصابته علي السلطة

الثوار كانوا بينزلوا الشارع عشان اضراب العمال في 6 ابريل و حقوق المصريين عمال و فلاحين ... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا بس عشان الانتخابات و مواقف استغلال الدين للوصول للسلطة
...
ده بعض الفروق قبل الثورة

بعد الثورة

الثوار كانوا بينزلوا عشان حق الشهيد و حقوق المصريين... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا عشان حل مجلس الشعب و الشوري

الثوار كانوا بينزلوا عشان حق الشهيد و حقوق المصريين ... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا عشان الانتخابات

الثوار بينزلوا عشان حق الشهيد و حقوق المصريين ... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا عشان وثيقة السلمي

الثوار كانوا بينزلوا عشان حق الشهيد و حقوق المصريين ... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا يشكروا مجلس مبارك العسكري اللي انعم عليهم بعطاياه

الثوار كانوا بينزلوا عشان حق الشهيد و حقوق المصريين ... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا عشان يحتفلوا

فرق كبير بين نزول الاحرار لحقوق المصريين و بين نزول العبيد لمكر الجلادين

يسقط ابناء مبارك و ابناء طنطاوي و ابناء المرشد

(منقولة)

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاخوة الاحباب 
> اتعجب كثيرا من نظرة البعض على ان الاخوان و السلفيين فقط هم من نجحو و ان الباقى هم مجموعة من الفاشلين 
> و اود هنا بعيدا عن الاصوات العالية و الميكروفونات و الهورنات التى لم استطع ان اعدها فى ميدان التحرير بالرغم ان عددهم لا يتجاوز باى حال الخمسة الاف كانو فقط يحمون المنصة و يمنعون الناس من المرور ليصلو الى الجهة الاخرى من الميدان ان اوضح :
> العناصر الاساسية للثورة المصرية هى حركة 6 ابريل و حركة كفاية و حركة التغيير و العديد من المستقلين زى حالاتى و لم اكن اسمع يوما ان الاخوان كانو يتحركون مثل تلك التحركات بل ان بعض القيادات  عارضها ورفضها من الاساس و ان شباب الاخوان ضغطو على قياداتهم و نزلو وكان لهم بعد نظر اكثر من القيادات 
> من يستمر فى الثورة للان هم نفس الاشخاص و نفس الحركات 
> و المفاجاة هنا ان تلك الحركات رفضت ان تصبح منظمات او احزاب سياسية و انها تصر ان تستمر فى دورها الكاشف  للفساد و المدافع عن الوطن 
> فاى فشل فشلناه و اى حسد نحسده للجماعات الاسلامية 
> الاخطر اننا نقول لهم استلمو الرئاسة لفترة انتقالية الا ان النشوة تصور لهم ان الباقى هم مجموعة من الحاقدين 
> حاقدين ليه اذا كنا بنقول لهم استلمو الرئاسة 
> ...





> الفرق بين الثوار و بين ابناء المرشد
> 
> الثوار كان بيتم اعتقالهم عشان خالد سعيد و سيد بلال و مريم فكري و اللي زيهم ... ابناء المرشد كان بيتم اعتقالهم عشان كانوا بينازعوا مبارك و عصابته علي السلطة
> 
> الثوار كانوا بينزلوا الشارع عشان اضراب العمال في 6 ابريل و حقوق المصريين عمال و فلاحين ... ابناء المرشد كانوا بينزلوا بس عشان الانتخابات و مواقف استغلال الدين للوصول للسلطة
> ...
> ده بعض الفروق قبل الثورة
> 
> بعد الثورة
> ...


 يا نهار أبيض يا أبوحميد
كل ده؟
طيب بس لسه برضه لم تحكي لى وتوضح لى ماذا حدث بالتفصيل علشان لسه ما فهمتش إيه اللى حصل

----------


## amshendy

اخى احمد 
مدخلان رئيسيان  لميدان التحرير الاول عبد المنعم رياض و الاخر قصر النيل 
الاخوان تعمدو اغلاق مدخل  كوبرى قصر النيل امام المظاهرات القادمة من الجيزة و ادى ذلك  لحالات اغماء كثيرة منها شباب فى العشرينات و ذلك نتيجة ضغط المظاهرات و الاعداد الكبيرة القادمة من الجيزة فى مقابل حائط بشرى  يسد الطريق من الاخوان 
يوم الجمعة احدى السيدات قالت انهم دخلو للميدان عن طريق كوبرى اكتوبر بدلا من قصر النيل للتغلب على سد الاخوان لمدخل قصر النيل

----------


## ابن البلد

> اخى احمد 
> مدخلان رئيسيان  لميدان التحرير الاول عبد المنعم رياض و الاخر قصر النيل 
> الاخوان تعمدو اغلاق مدخل  كوبرى قصر النيل امام المظاهرات القادمة من الجيزة و ادى ذلك  لحالات اغماء كثيرة منها شباب فى العشرينات و ذلك نتيجة ضغط المظاهرات و الاعداد الكبيرة القادمة من الجيزة فى مقابل حائط بشرى  يسد الطريق من الاخوان 
> يوم الجمعة احدى السيدات قالت انهم دخلو للميدان عن طريق كوبرى اكتوبر بدلا من قصر النيل للتغلب على سد الاخوان لمدخل قصر النيل


مشاء الله
يعني الأخوان عملوا اللي مقدرتش الشرطة تعمله في 28 يناير 2011

----------


## amshendy

> مشاء الله
> يعني الأخوان عملوا اللي مقدرتش الشرطة تعمله في 28 يناير 2011


ايوة ده حقيقى و لو انت مشيت يوم الاربعاء على كوبرى قصر النيل كنت شفت السيارات اللى ركنت بالعرض 

 و ياريت تقول لى انك قدرت تعدى المنطقة دى 

 عندى فيديو بيظهر السيارات على الكوبرى و دى المرة الوحيدة اللى بتركن فيها السيارات على الكوبرى اثناء المليونيات

ارجو متابعة الاحداث اليوم امام مجلس الشعب كردون بشرى لمنع تقدم المظاهرة او المسيرة

----------


## جمال النجار

استاذى الفاضل احمد ناصر 
جاء فى ردى السابق هذه الامنيه 
( اتمنى ان يكون هناك بين شباب الاخوان من يفطن الى حقيقه صفقه قيادات الاخوان مع المجلس العسكرى
وان يرفض هؤلاء الشباب القيام بدور امن مركزى جماعه الاخوان والمجلس العسكرى )
وللاسف ما حدث امام مجلس الشعب اليوم عندما شكل شباب الاخوان دروع بشريه تصدت لحاوله بعض المتظاهرين ادخال عدد من الشباب لعرض مطالبهم على نواب الشعب 
وما حدث من اشتباكات بين جموع المتظاهرين وشباب الاخوان 
للاسف هذه الحادثه اكدت صدق مخاوفى ان شباب الاخوان سيقوم بدور الامن المركزى 
ولكن الخطر هو
ان جندى الامن المركزى ليس حرا فى موقفه فهو يتصدى للشباب تنفيذا لاوامر قادته وربما لو تركنا له الحريه لانضم الى الثوار
ولكن الخطير ان شباب الاخوان يتصور انه فى مهمه مقدسه دفاعا عن الاسلام وانه يقف فى وجه ابناء وطنه فى سبيل الله
انا لا اناقش من على صواب ومن على خطأ
ولكنى اناقش حق اى مجموعه من الشعب ان تحول شبابها الى ميليشيات مسلحه بالعصى والصواعق الكهربائيه وتدفعهم وهم على قناعه تامه وايمان قوى انهم فى مهمه مقدسه فى سبيل الله ثم تفدعهم للتصدى لمجموعه اخرى من ابناء الشعب 
هنا الصراع سيكون فى منتهى العنف 
فهذا الشاب لا يضرب تنفيذا لاوامر قائده 
ولكنه يضرب بمنتهى القوة والعنف والشراسه اعداء الله ويتصدى لمن يرفضون شرع الله والخارجين على الاسلام من وجهه نظره
اتمنى ان يكون هناك بين الاخوان المسلمين من يدرك خطورة ما يقودوننا اليه 
وخطورة ان يقوم اى فصيل سبياسى بتكوين ميليشيا للدفاع عن الفصيل
حفظ الله مصر 
لى عودة للتفاعل مع ردكم الكريم
فائق تقديرى واحترامى
جمال النجار

----------


## .usama.

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخى الكريم أسامة
> وأشكرك بدورى على إثراء المناقشة
> 
> صدقنى أنا أحوج منك إلى ذلك
> 
> أخى..نعلم أن المجلس العسكرى ليس بإله..ولم نطلب منه أن يكون معصوم من الخطأ..
> لكن هناك فارق بين الخطأ والجريمة
> وهناك جرائم أرتكبت فى الفترة الإنتقالية المجلس العسكرى مسئول عنها مسئولية مباشرة
> ...




السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم أحمد ناصر
دعنا نأخذ نقطة نقطة 
سيادتك تعترض على المجلس العسكري وتقول بأن هناك فرق بين الجريمة والخطأ 
جميل جدا جدا
هناك في الدساتير والقوانين حكم العام وحكم الخاص فإن طغى حكم الخاص على حكم العام جاز للقاضي أن يحكم بما فيه الصالح للعام قبل الخاص 
فعندما تحدث اعتصامات من شأنها أن تعطل العام وتضر به أليس من الحكمة والحنكة أن تنهي هذه الاعتصامات وتلغي حكم الخاص وتنصر العام على الخاص ؟ !
وعليه يمكن الأخذ قياسا اعتصامات تعطل الطرق السريعة
اعتصامات تعطل المصالح العامة
اعتصامات فئوية تعطل المصانع والشركات والسياحة
مع عدم الانكار بأن بعض هذه التظاهرات يطالبون فيها حقوقهم ويقع عليهم الظلم 
سؤالي هل ما فعله أفراد الجيش المصري من انهاء الاعتصامات التي تعطل حكم العام على الخاص ولو بالقوة صحيح أم غير صحيح ؟ واقصد بالقوة هنا أي إنهاء الامر بالقوة وليس عن طريق الإجرام فلو حدث تعدي من احد الاشخاص على افراد الجيش سواء بقذف الطوب أو بالعصي او او بالألفاظ حتى من حق افراد الجيش الرد بالمثل والدفاع عن انفسهم بل واحتجازهم وعمل قضايا لهم سب وضرب وتعدي على موظف اثناء تأديه عمله بالطبع 
منتظر افادتكم على هذه النقطة تحديدا للنتقل لنقطة اخرى
والسلام عليكم

----------


## amshendy

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اعتصامات تعطل المصالح العامة
> اعتصامات فئوية تعطل المصانع والشركات والسياحة
> مع عدم الانكار بأن بعض هذه التظاهرات يطالبون فيها حقوقهم ويقع عليهم الظلم 
> سؤالي هل ما فعله أفراد الجيش المصري من انهاء الاعتصامات التي تعطل حكم العام على الخاص ولو بالقوة صحيح أم غير صحيح ؟ واقصد بالقوة هنا أي إنهاء الامر بالقوة وليس عن طريق الإجرام فلو حدث تعدي من احد الاشخاص على افراد الجيش سواء بقذف الطوب أو بالعصي او او بالألفاظ حتى من حق افراد الجيش الرد بالمثل والدفاع عن انفسهم بل واحتجازهم وعمل قضايا لهم سب وضرب وتعدي على موظف اثناء تأديه عمله بالطبع 
> منتظر افادتكم على هذه النقطة تحديدا للنتقل لنقطة اخرى
> والسلام عليكم


 لم يحرك المجلس ساكنا تجاه قطع الطرق فى الصعيد او غيرها و لكن الحساسية عنده و الرعب من الاعتصامات السياسية التى لها مطالب سياسية لانه يريد القضاء على الثورة اما الفئوية فهو يشجعها لانها تجعل المواطن يسخط على الثورة
بالنسبة لاستخدام القوة فالعبيد فقط هم يفكرون بهذا المنطق 
من المعروف ان رجل الشرطة و رجل السياسة عليه الا يبادر باستخدام القوة او العنف او حتى يرد عليها و لكم فيما حدث فى لندن و امريكا كما تزعمون مثال فالشرطة فى الحالتين كانت تتحاشى ضربات المتظاهرين و عندما استخدم ضابط امريكى الفلفل ضد احد المتظاهرين تمت محاكمته 
الصحف الفرنسية صورت ساركوزى كانه كلب لبوش و لم يخرج العبيد للدفاع عن ساركوزى لانهم احرارا و ليسو عبيدا
الم اقل لك ان العبيد فقط هم من يفكرون بهذا المنطق
التعدى على موظف اثناء تادية عمله كثيرا ما تضحكنى تلك العبارة و اعتقد انها وصلتنا من ايام الفراعنة و التى تجعل للموظف حصانة ضد استغلالة النفوذ و رمى الجتت لياكلو اموال الناس لانفسهم و للفرعونم و يتسلطو عليهم و ياليت احد يخبرنا ان كان لهذه العبارة مثيل فى الدول الاخرى و لكنها عندنا لاخافة الناس 
العبيد فقط لايدركون ان مصر تغيرت

----------


## جمال النجار

> مرحبا بك أستاذنا الفاضل جمال النجار
> العفو
> فمقامى من حضرتك مقام التلميذ من الأستاذ 
> 
> حقيقة يا أستاذ جمال لم أسمع أبدا عن الإخوان إعترافهم بأية صفقات..كل ما أعرفه هو نفى تلك الصفقات بشدة.وآخر ما سمعته من نفى لصفقة برلمان 2005 كان أول أمس على قناة مصر 25
> الخاصة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين
> 
> فلماذا رفض الإخوان إذا وبكل شدة التوقيع على وثيقة على السلمى ونظموا ما سمى بجمعة قندهار الثانية إحتجاجا على تلك الوثيقة التى تعطى إمتيازات كبرى للمجلس العسكرى؟
> ورغم أن إقناع الناس بالتصويت على الإستفتاء بنعم على أساس الجنة والنار قد نسب لتيارات دينية أخرى غير الإخوان
> ...


استاذى الفاضل احمد ناصر
قبل ان اتحدث عن الصفقه بين الاخوان ونظام مباركف ى انتخابات 2005 دعنا نرجع الى الوراء قليلا لنرى طبيعه علاقه الاخوان بالنظام الحاكم ايا كان ذلك النظام من البدايه
نبدا بالنظام الملكى 
حيث نجد هذه الواقعه عام 1937فى جريدة الاخوان المسلمين فى العدد الصادر فى 9 / 2 / 1973بمقال تحت اسم ( حامى المصحف ) للمرحوم حسن البنا منشىء جماعه الاخوان المسلمين ومرشدها الاول حيث كتب متحدثا عن ملك مصر الملك فاروق 
 ( "ضم القرآن إلى قلبه ومزج به روحه"، وأن صلاح المسلمين في كل الأرض سيكون على يديه "وأكبر الظن أن الأمنية الفاضلة ستصير حقيقة ماثلة، وأن الله قد اختار لهذه الهداية العامة الفاروق، فعلى بركة الله يا جلالة الملك ومن ورائك أخلص جنودك" )
اتذكر انه فى هذا التوقيت كانت فضائح الملكه نازلى ام الملك فاروق فى امريكا قد وصلت الى اسماع المصريين فخرجت مظاهراتهم تسخر من الملك وامه قائلين ويكا يا ويكا هات امك من امريكا 
وتقدم النحاس باشا رئيس حزب الوفد بطلب للبرلمان للحد من سلطات الملك على مؤسسات الدوله وخرجت مظاهرات المصريين تهتف الشعب مع النحاس
فخرجت مظاهرات جماعه الاخوان المسلمين بامر من البنا تهتف الله مع الملك

والان ننتقل الى عمر التلمسانى ثالث مرشد لجماعه الاخوان المسلمين وكتابه ( ذكريات لا مذكرات ) وفى الصفحه رقم 161 نجده يقول 

( إن الإخوان المسلمون يودون من أعماق قلوبهم أن يطمئن إليهم المسؤولون، وأن يعينوهم على أداء رسالة التوعية الدينية ليأخذ المد الإسلامي طريقه سهلا ميسرا، أنا لا أقول إننا نمد أيدينا طاهرة نظيفة منذ اليوم بل لقد مددناها من أول يوم قامت فيه هذه الدعوة ورسائل الإمام الشهيد أوضح دليل» )

اعتقد ان جزء اصيل من سياسه الاخوان المسلمين هو التعاون مع الحاكم والنظام سعيا لتحقيق اهداف الجماعه بغض النظر عن طبيعه ذلك الحاكم وعلاقته بالشعب فالاهم هو مصلحه الجماعه 
والان ننتقل الى جريدة المصرى اليوم الصادرة بتاريخ 24 / 10 / 2009 
وفى حديث نشرته للمرشد العام لجماعه الاخوان المسلمين مهدى عاكف حيث يقول 
(  “ حدث عام 2005 حيث زارني أحد المسؤولين الكبار وكان هناك حديث عن سفر الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك إلى أمريكا، وقال أرجو ألا تقوموا بأي شوشرة على زيارة الرئيس هناك، وأبديت استعداداً وجاء للقائي مرتين وطلبت في إحداهما أن يحضر اللقاء معنا نوابي وبالفعل تم اللقاء وكتبنا فيه بنوداً كثيرة واتفقنا عليها ثم ذهب والتزم بما اتفقنا ، وأضاف عاكف، فاز الإخوان بنحو 20% من المقاعد، بدأ الإخوان المرشحون يعقدون الندوات وينظمون المسيرات في الشوارع وجميع من في السجون أفرج عنهم “ )
المدهش حقا ان الجماعه نفت هذه التصريحات بعد ذلك رغم انها لم تتقدم لتقاضى الجريدة
ولكن واقع ما حدث فى 2005 يؤكد تلك الصفقه
فقد كانت جماعه الاخوان جماعه محظورة قانونا
ورغم ذلك سمح لاعضائها بالتقدم فى الانتخابات وعمل الدعايه الانتخابيه الصريحه باسم الاخوان المسلمين وطاف انصار الجماعه المحظورة فى حمايه الامن انحاء مصر يدعون لمرشحيهم ويقيمون مؤتمرات انتخابيه للجماعه المحظورة قانونا 
وفاز ثمانون عضوا من الجماعه فى الانتخابات 
ليكون اول موقف لهم وهم جماعه المعارضه الوطنيه فى اول جلسه للبرلمان هو اجماعهم مع اعضاء الحزب الوطنى على اختيار فتحى سرور رئيسا للبرلمان 
الا يكفى ذلك ليخبرنا بحقيقه الصفقه بين الاخوان والحكومه فى تلك الانتخابات 

مشكله اكتشاف المطبعه ان التاريخ لا يختفى بسهوله 
فائق تقديرى واحترامى
جمال النجار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أعتذر منكم جميعا لعدم ردى على مشاركاتكم حتى الآن
فقد منعتنى بعض الظروف ثم ألقت مأساة إستاد بورسعيد بظلالها وبعدها متابعة الأحداث الجارية االآن فى محيط وزارة الداخلية وبعض مديريات الأمن 
سأعود لإستكمال المناقشة إن شاء الله بعد أن تهدأ الأحداث المتسارعة قليلا
تحياتى وإعتذارى
 :f2:

----------


## amshendy

*وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ {105}
*افعل ماشئت فكما تدين تدان*و على الباغى تدور الدوائر 
بس لو الناس تتعظ 


*

----------

